# Obsessed with Reflections/Shadows



## GLHF (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello. My 6 month old Ruby has become obsessed/anxious over shadows and reflected light. It may or may not have started when I spent a week at our cabin. She would chase dragonflies nonstop. When we got home, she staring at reflections the se way she stared at the dragonflies. By reflections I means any light that moves on the ceiling and walls. It's gotten to the point that it doesn't even matter if reflections are on the ceiling. She knows there once were reflections and they may return. She spends a lot of time just staring. Here's a video of some mild staring. I'm clueless how to stop the behavior. Any thoughts?
http://youtu.be/xhtqPre4MIA


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't have personal experience but I know this is one of the reasons why they say don't play with laser pointers with your dogs. May want to google "dog laser obsession" or something along those lines as it sounds like a similar type of OCD behavior


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I would not let the dog obsessing with lights, shadows and reflections. 
There is a rule also, never to play with laser pointers like they play with cats. I had to throw all interactive laser cat toys away. 

I would keep the dog engaged and keep redirecting.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I only use the Red lazer light in my closet" 8) ;D

Whats that blinking red light on for Big Nordic? :

Secuity cam Hams ;D

Recording featured Hunts lol ;D

I soon will make you a rock star  :-*


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Serious problem those red led lights are a problem. 
Maybe cats are smart but these dogs have memories like elephants. Hard to erase a bad experience with disco lights.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't know how to stop it but Datacans idea of redirection and keeping the pup engaged in other activity may help. I would also block out the sunlight coming from the window. Less shadows and reflections with it blocked off.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Our Ruby went through a similar phase around that age. What we did was close the blinds, etc. to eliminate the reflections as much as possible. When she did notice the reflections and fixate on them, we would tell her to "leave it" and then redirect her attention elsewhere.

She's now over a year old and while she will still chase the occasional reflection, she doesn't stand watch waiting for them and isn't fixated on them anymore. It's pretty much a non-issue now.

Definitely discourage your girl and redirect her.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

maybe this will help...

Caught my LITTLE brother pointing a keychain laser pointer at the walls when he visited us last time. There is a part of the hallway Sam obsessed about for a while... 

As soon as I found out, took Sam to the yard (I presume they belong on green grass) and played with him there. There are no unnatural reflections or shadows in nature, IMO... That may have saved Sam at the time.

But, 1.5 years later, in the hallway, the dog still looks around, only barely...my bro has not visited since :-[ (he did some other stuff also...like make the dog jump, slip and fall on shiny wood floors around the same area in the hallway).


----------

